

Kindle books on laptops, iPhone coming soon along with international versions - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/09/kindle-books-on-laptops-iphone-coming-soon-along-with-international-versions/

======
pclark
this post doesnt mention international versions

